# Guys, Please Help Kick start my career



## ilikecorona (Sep 3, 2009)

Hey everyone!

I thought I'd see if I can get any support on here..

I was chosen as a finalist in the Butterfinger commercial contest.
However, my video has about 600-800 less views and way fewer votes than my competition.

All you need to vote is a Yahoo! account (its free if you dont already have one)
You can vote once per day/per Yahoo! account, until September 22nd.

Anyway...I am asking for your vote!  Actually, I'm begging for your vote! My video is called "Catch Of The Day".  
I put a lot of work into this vid, from conception to editing and writing all original music for it.
I thank you in advance!  Please click the link, watch the vid, have a laugh and VOTE for "Catch Of The Day"

Nobody's Gonna Lay A Finger On My Butterfinger Video Contest

Thank YOU!!!!!
Steve


----------



## Jeffro (Sep 3, 2009)

Hey man Cool job and Congrats on making it to the final 4.  Wish you all the luck in the world but you are against some great competition!   The APP on is funny as hell too!


----------



## PhotoXopher (Sep 3, 2009)

Nice job!

I love the weather man one


----------



## bigtwinky (Sep 3, 2009)

Just voted.

And BTW, for those who dont want to vote thinking they have to create another account, Flickr is run by Yahoo and thus if you have a Flickr account, you have a Yahoo account.  If you have cookies enabled, you can just go to the link above, scroll down, click VOTE, and voila!


----------



## ilikecorona (Sep 10, 2009)

Thanks guys for checking it out!  I still need your help though!


----------



## UUilliam (Sep 10, 2009)

give us a reason to vote for you, 
You have just signed up to ask us to vote (i did anyway)
But imo thats just as bad as buying votes...
although your competition is most likely doing it too


----------

